# Timid/Shy puppy



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, she's beautiful!

I would load up on treats, and take her out and about. At first if she shows curiosity treat, then goes towards someone treat. Eventually if you can, ask people to treat her for approaching (you may want to have her sit first).

Enroll her in a puppy manners class too .. these classes will usually have approach my a stranger exercises and instructors who know how to help a pup feel at ease.

Do not reward or coddle the insecure behavior though or she may believe cowering is a good thing.


----------



## elh1232 (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww, Ellie is a cute little girl!

I like the treat idea. My parents have a Border Collie mix dog that is timid, not so bad now. But, back when my brother's now wife first started coming to my parent's house to visit, we would give her a treat to give the dog & eventually Taylor (the dog) warmed up & now they're best buds.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would also strongly urge you to find a competent trainer to assist you. The sooner you address this the better...and really, it should have been noted/brought to your attention in puppy kindergarten. 

Most of the dogs I've worked with that are shy and fearful have not been abused. Often it's a combination of missing out on good socialization while still with the littermates, and throughout puppyhood, and not maintaining good socialization practices when the dog is an adult. Genetics plays a HUGE role in fearfulness too.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

RedDogs said:


> I would also strongly urge you to find a competent trainer to assist you. The sooner you address this the better...and really, it should have been noted/brought to your attention in puppy kindergarten.
> 
> Most of the dogs I've worked with that are shy and fearful have not been abused. Often it's a combination of missing out on good socialization while still with the littermates, and throughout puppyhood, and not maintaining good socialization practices when the dog is an adult. Genetics plays a HUGE role in fearfulness too.


What she said. Lack of early and continued socialization is a HUGE contributor to shy/fearful behavior in young dogs. Get her out on a daily basis. New places, meet new people. Go at her level. If she's too freaked, all she has to do is sit and people watch. Don't force people on her if she simply isn't comfortable with it yet.


----------



## limekilncanyon (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with Sneeks's owner, ours is also about the same age, 4-5 mo female, we had the pick of the litter (4 girls, one boy) and she was not that aggressive nor that timid with her siblings. It was observed that none of the puppies were ever abused or shouted at, the pup's parents were also very mellow and well behaved.

But now, while we're in our 4th week of a 6 week puppy training class, she still reserved, but slowly warming up. The trainer had a "puppy party" with past clients and our group this past weekend, comprising of 15 dogs of all sizes and breeds. But our's was back with the smaller tea cups and all the smaller ones, but she still was timid. She was put with the "soft" dogs group but they all are kind of the same situation.

The trainer mentioned something about the "fear imprint" period, so you might want to google that. All we can do are what the others here have suggested to get your puppy more out daily....take them to the local Petco's and Petsmart's and any pet stores that allows dog. 

We just started taking our's to dog friendly restaurants to sit and watch the people go by and also, allow them to pet her with treats we give them.

So we're all hoping one day she will snap out of it and figure "oh, that's what I'm suppose to do".

Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## cbrett (Dec 26, 2009)

question from a newby: If it's Genetics rather than poor socialization that causes a puppy to be timid / shy, is it still possible to fix this; to create lots of social opportunities, to treat the puppy when he/she is being social, etc?


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Everyone has excellent advice. I have a shy/fearful dog and it did turn into fear aggression. My dog has never been abused, yelled at, nor hit. Bailey is shy from genetics. I socialized Bailey well this past year. I had talked with the breeder and her mother is shy with some things too and hates loud noises. Bailey freaks out even when an airplane or helicopter is in the air. I'm assuming Bailey's litter mates were the same because there have been some pups that have been rehomed. 

Your dog maybe going through a major fear peroid as well. I would socialize her and take her places where she can see people from a distance.

Right now I take the girls to the beach, which surprisingly there are a few people there during the work day. I don't let anyone go near them at this point. I take the girls to people watch. I'm hoping taking them places will build their confidence. Annie is fine as long as there is only one person at a time coming up to her. She tends to be a bit reserved when there are more then one person coming at her at one time. However, it's in her breed to be reserved for strangers.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

cbrett said:


> question from a newby: If it's Genetics rather than poor socialization that causes a puppy to be timid / shy, is it still possible to fix this; to create lots of social opportunities, to treat the puppy when he/she is being social, etc?


It's hard to say. 

From my experience, you will not get as far as fast with genetically shy dogs. It takes more work and due to not always putting in that effort, you may not get as far. But for the welfare of the dog, there are many parts of it you do need to work on/address/get the dog happy about. 

If this is due to a chemical imbalance in the brain and/or the anxiety is very severe, a veterinary behaviorist can be a good option. Sometimes medications can be used to decrease the anxiety so learning can occur. 

My golden x is (likely) genetically shy. I socialized her 'properly' as a puppy, though that was after her primary socialization period. It's been a constant process to keep exposing her to things but have it be so mild that she is comfortable and happy. It is hard to keep her in that state. I have met a few of her litter mates as adults, both in homes not as dog savy and where the dogs did not get as much training as my girl. Some are bouncy, happy, outgoing. And some are incredible completely frozen still shy in new environments.


----------



## michshoee (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi there!

I just recently bought a little golden myself who is sometimes kind of shy/timid around loud noises and other dogs (she loves people though). But anyway, Korra looks just like Ellie in that picture! I wanted to see if you had any other pictures (of Ellie growing up?) that you would be willing to share so that I could maybe predict what Korra might look like


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

Korra, what a cute name. Sure, here is a photo.


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

She's almost 4 now, and shes not shy. I did take her to a puppy class after my initial post, but it didn't really help. What did help was taking her to a dog park every couple of days.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

She is beautiful, glad everything turned out.


----------



## michshoee (Apr 28, 2013)

she's gorgeous! thanks! korra is fearful of loud noises. I'm not sure how to address that. she will frantically run away when she hears certain sounds like dogs barking or cars going by it doors slamming, etc


----------

